# vogue au forum



## boydigital (May 16, 2011)

I'm a man a little out of my element here... lol... forgive me.  But I've got a question for you kind Australian folks.

  	I've tried joining the Vogue Australia forums, but I can't seem to make the cut.  None of my posts show up and no contact can be made with any administrator (I found an old post on this Specktra forum mentioning the very same issue... which is why I've arrived here).  I've given up hope.

  	If I could post a message there I'd like to ask if anyone has an older issue of Australian Vogue they'd be willing to sell me.  It's the December 2010 issue with Georgia May Jagger on its cover.

  	The problem is I live in the USA, but I'd be more than happy to pay all shipping fees and even for the magazine itself.  I'd just like to get my hands on a copy or two and it's next to impossible to find any in the States.

  	So... that's my message.  Any help would be profoundly awesome.  Thanks for your time!

  	Best,
  	Chad


----------



## User38 (May 16, 2011)

Chad... welcome to Specktra even if it's only temporary.

  	I can commiserate with you -- it's hard finding research material.  Have you tried contacting Vogue AU directly.. they might be able to help you as it's relatively new issue.

  	If not, maybe someone here reading this will be able to contact you and help out.

  	Best


----------



## boydigital (May 16, 2011)

Hi HerGreyness,

  	I found a number to call there in Australia for the magazine's publisher: http://bit.ly/lgVBTx

  	Apparently you can order back issues (question #13).  But I thought perhaps I would try asking around first.

  	There were several threads on the vogue.com.au forum with people willing to get rid of their old issues if someone wanted them.  I thought it would be easy to post a similar request over there, but I was wrong.

  	- Chad


----------

